# Seeking group in Montgomery, AL



## The Grumpy Celt (Oct 28, 2004)

I am seeking a gaming group in the Montgomery, Al, region. 

My old group disbanded for a number of reasons, people moved, people got pregnant, etc. So I find myself looking for another group in the Montgomery, Alabama region. I am open to many types of game, but am most familiar with D&D 3.5 at this point.

That said I am also in my 30s. So I shouldn’t be gaming with anyone under 18 because it would get creepy.


----------



## Khairn (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey Grumpy!

I know that there is an active RPGA group in Montgomery, so you might want to try their boards over at the wizard site.

I'm the GM of a group of mature (yeah right!) players that game in Phenix City / Columbus, although that might be too far away for you.

Let me know if you are interested.  We're always open to new players.

Taurren@ctvea.net

Good luck.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Oct 29, 2004)

Devyn said:
			
		

> ...although that might be too far away for you.




Phenix City is a long drive. And you kill too many DA's for my comfort. (Very Alabama in-joke) But I will check out the Monty RGPA. Danka.

Edit: I am having trouble finding any contact info on the Monty RPGA.


----------



## Khairn (Oct 30, 2004)

Try checking out their Living Greyhawk website, under "Local Clubs" 

http://yeomanry.living-greyhawk.com/ 

Good luck.


----------



## jillena (Nov 21, 2004)

*Montevallo Group*

Hey Grumpy,

We have a group in Montevallo which isn't that far from Montgomery...let me know if you interested and I'll email you more specifics about the game.  We are a group of mature players and currently have an evil campaign brewing.

Jillena


----------

